
Steve Burrill Left Investors Waiting from Minnesota to San Francisco - coloneltcb
http://www.sfchronicle.com/business/article/Steve-Burrill-left-investors-waiting-from-7410420.php?t=8f9bca998c6bc56d8d&cmpid=twitter-premium
======
rmason
This is so true of the Midwest. I live ten minutes away from a big biotech
park funded by the state that never had a single client.

Yet a local biotech entrepreneur who received no support from the state
bootstrapped a company and ended up going public. Local politicians want the
quick fix and if duplicating Silicon Valley were as easy as writing a check
there would be thousands of them.

